

How does the perfect media looks like? - diggan

Lately, I've been wondering about creating a type of open source media for normal people to use and read from. However, everyone have their different opinion on how media should look to be perfect.<p>So if you could decide, how would the best and most perfect media look like?
======
mooism2
Your question doesn't make sense. I don't think "media" is the word you mean
to use.

"Media" can mean:

1\. e.g. photography -v- tv -v- radio -v- web -v- newspapers -v- books -v- etc

2\. physical objects on which some sort of content is stored, e.g. hard disks,
CDs

Do you mean one of these, or do you mean something different?

